# Coal



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

After 40 years and getting older of burning wood, I switched to burning anthracite coal and I love it. I shake and load my stove ever 12 hrs. I can go 24 if I have to and my house stays a constant 70 deg. Sometimes we have to open the windows even when it's below freezing. Anyone else burn coal, how do you like it?


----------



## lamina1982 (Jan 14, 2013)

i have a keystoker, this was my third winters burning coal (rice). i grew up burning wood and knew that i didnt want to cut and lug for the rest of my life..lol. carrying 5gal buckets of coal is much easier. the only downfall with the stoker is that it requires electricity. but the stoveroom is generally 75-80 and other end of the house 65-70. its 1000sqft doublewide. thats with stove thermo set at 74. the shoulder months can get a little hot as its just running 24/7 as easier than starting and stopping. i can go several days without refilling-i think the hopper is 100#. definitely my best home decision. i know oils down now but when its up its a huge savings, costs me less than 90$ a month to keep those temps. i run from oct-may. i love it!!


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I miss it since moving out of my parents but I will have a coal stove by next winter. I can't wait


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

What type of heating do you have a plain stove, furnace, or boiler


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I have the DS1100 Wood/Coal Boiler. Indoor unit. I have it on a gravity system, If the power goes out it flows by gravity and still heats the house but slower.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice I wish my system was gravity fed or I would get a ds aqua gem. But since it's not I'm buying the ds energy max 160 stove


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Harmon Mark II. Nothing beats coal. Cheap, clean, and local american fuel.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I burn coal in a potbelly. Nut and stove, plus wood. Love it.


----------



## Luis Meyer (Apr 1, 2017)

Will go with a furnace.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

We have been using a Country Charm kitchen stove made in Berne Ind for several years. It is in a kitchen that was added onto an old farm house years ago. Hand hewn beams and dirt 12 to 36 inches below instead of a basement for the kitchen and blow air into the house with a fan. Works great until the 20's and not so much in single digits (food, esp the bread and pizza is great. Water jacket on top means we always have hot water). Great for pulling out a rack to dry gloves and hats on, boots dry very well in front. Picked up a stoker last year from Hitzer since we know several folks that use them with great results, was in an accident so didn't get it put in. Summer project for this year. By far (anthracite coal) is the best heat we have ever used.


----------

